# Is my bay paint also considered a tri-color paint?



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok...going to jump in and show my ignorance on color stuff so please don't shoot me experts! Only reason I am responding is really to learn. :lol:

I would still say he's a bay, because don't bays have black points? i.e. ears, nose, legs? It looks like your boy's white is covering so much of those points that they come out as spots.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There is no such thing as a "tri-color" Paint. It's just a term people with no knowledge of genetics came up with. Technically ANY bay or buckskin horse with white markings could be considered "tri-color" since all it means is three colored. I can't see your photos well on my phone, but he appears blatantly overo so from a genetically correct standpoint he would be bay splashed white or bay frame overo for example. Calling him a tri-color is much like using the terms chestnut and sorrel - both are just terms to describe a red based horse that genetically is always red regardless which terms you use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

oh alright thanks


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous either way!!! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No he's not tricolored.



NdAppy said:


> This is a true tri-colored horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ah right, I forgot about chimeric. I'm just so used to everyone with a bay or buckskin pinto calling then "tri-color".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

The spots near his hooves are called 'ermine' spots. I know that much. haha

And WOW NdAppy! I didn't know that could happen on a horse! That's crazy!


----------

